# Tool Tray for Mini Lathe



## kooster (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a Jet mini lathe on a Jet stand and in need of some sort of utility tray for materials, etc. I bought a 12" magnetic tool tray from Harbor Freight. Cost was around $10 but had a 20% off coupon. I also bought a pack of heavy duty cable ties (10 for $1.50). Since the magnets on the tray were on top of it, I attached the tray on the bottom cross support of the stand. You can center it or attach it where you like. I then used the heavy cable ties and ran one on each side of the tray, through the hole. I would suggest putting the cable tie lock towards the back. Then I ran another cable tie totally around the first cable tie to ensure it would not move. Literally squeeze the ends together as far as you can snuggly. Do this on both ends. The tray will be very stable and will not move. I kicked it up a notch by adding rare earth 3/4" magnets underneath the tray before I used the cable ties. It's not really necessary but it gives the tray a magnetic bottom for keeping item from rattling/flying around. You can omit the magnets and use a non skid pad between the tray & crossbar, but again it's not necessary as the ties hold the tray very secure. Clip the excess cable tie end and you now have a very nice utility tray at a very nice price. Sorry, no pics but I haven't figured out how to post them yet.


----------

